
Ask HN: Which bookmarking app do you use? - deepaksurti
Specifically looking for Mac, iOS and I must be able to link to a saved bookmark from .org mode in Mac. Thanks.
======
darekkay
I have written StaticMarks[0], where I manage most of my bookmarks. The
bookmarks are stored in yaml files and transformed into a single, shareable
HTML file. You get all the flexibility, but on the other hand the additional
cost of setting everything up to suit your workflow. Personally, I manage the
yaml files in git and create the HTML on my server after every git push.

Where this approach does not work is when you archive a lot of links for
later. Then I would suggest something like Pinboard[1].

[0] [https://staticmarks.com/](https://staticmarks.com/)

[1] [https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

